# Kayak ?



## Boo (Aug 1, 2008)

What do you guys think about the Native Watercraft Manta Ray 11 Kayak? They sell it at Wild River Outfitters for like $616.00. The set up looked really good to me for fishing, and I was pretty stoked about it! Just looking for some input!:fishing:


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

A friend of mine has one. We swapped boats for a day because he thought he might like my Wilderness Ride 135. After trying to do a surf launch/landing with the Ride, he liked his 11' Manta alot more.

The Manta might be the most nimble boat I have paddled since the OK Caper. It handles the choppy water very nice also.

The Manta fit my crate, and had alot of room for all my other gear. I loved the foot rests. I might try to get a pair for my Ride 135.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

How does it track?


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

itsa great boat, had mine since the '08 came out 
i love it


----------



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

i'd go with the 14' fast, stable enough, tracks well, handles open seas, i put mine to the test and hasnt failed me yet. do ur wallet a big favor though and buy from appomattox river co. in kiln creek.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

reelax84 said:


> i'd go with the 14' fast, stable enough, tracks well, handles open seas, i put mine to the test and hasnt failed me yet. do ur wallet a big favor though and buy from appomattox river co. in kiln creek.


Ditto!


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

I paddled a 12 and 14 when they were made by LLogic .The 14 tracked exellent the 12 no so good to me.
Thats why I asked above how it tracked.
Thought maybe Native had improved the 12


----------



## FishForFun (Nov 16, 2006)

I paddled the 11' and it was a nice yak but Im making 3-4 mile paddles in Lynnhaven so I went with a longer kayak and got the Tarpon 140. Its alot faster. If you arent fishing far from your launch site then the Manta 11' is great. I hear the 14' Manta is a good yak but I would say the Tarpon 140 is the best all around yak.


----------



## Mdt1992 (Sep 3, 2007)

reelax84 said:


> i'd go with the 14' fast, stable enough, tracks well, handles open seas, i put mine to the test and hasnt failed me yet. do ur wallet a big favor though and buy from appomattox river co. in kiln creek.


yep i have the 14' and love it and you will get a better deal at apomattox


----------



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

if u go with a tarpon u better bring the soap cause that things like sitting in a bath tub compared to the manta.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

Over a 14mo's before I finally got one I rented several and paddled many at demos I think the Manta Ray 14 paddled the best but I ended up with a OK Prowler Trident.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

I'd really love to paddle one of those Tridents, if you or anyone wouldn't mind, i'd like to meet up with yah sometime and paddle it. I am thinking about buying one over the winter.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

I hope to get down to Rudee or Lynhaven next mo. 
I'll post up and let you know before I go.


----------

